# Kneesworth (East Anglia) Cruise (Sun 26 June) to HMC-TTOC ND



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

All

UPDATE _ After a chat with Graham we have reverted back to the MK route.

Right due to lack of interest in the previously posted route I have modified the 1st post to the following:-

A11 > A14 > M6

A11 (Thetford) lay by - 06:30
MtnTT

A14 (BP Garage) - 06:55
SBJ

A428 (Caxton Gibbett -Shell garage) - 07:10
Love_iTT

Then A428 > A421 > ~~ M40

Depending what time we get to Buckingham area we will decide whether to head to the Cherwell Services or join M40 at a higher junction and hope to meet up for the mega cruise.

So see you at Gaydon, so we might be meeting @ Cherwell Services.

So please post if you want to join the cruise.

Norman


----------



## MtnTT (Dec 1, 2004)

I'll be leaving from Norwich on the Sunday morning.

Let me know the times and places and I'll happily tag along


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

MtnTT said:


> I'll be leaving from Norwich on the Sunday morning.
> 
> Let me know the times and places and I'll happily tag along


Great, once a few more have said they will be joining us then we can sort out suitable meeting points and times.

I guess you will come down the A11 so we could meet up Thetford as I will be leaving from Diss.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks for this Norm.

There must be more to join? 'Where are you, let's be avin you' (Delia type rant) :lol:


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Norm, I can pick you guy's up on the A421, how about the Mc donald's at Kempston like we did before.
Cheers,
Phill


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Thanks for this Norm.
> 
> There must be more to join? 'Where are you, let's be avin you' (Delia type rant) :lol:












I can see the likeness now you mention it 

I'm sure a few more will come out to play nearer the time :wink:

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

EKZ225 said:


> Hi Norm, I can pick you guy's up on the A421, how about the Mc donald's at Kempston like we did before.
> Cheers,
> Phill


Sounds an excellent idea and hopefully I can have a bacon roll stop 

Norman


----------



## MtnTT (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm happy to meet up at Thetford. There's quite a large lay by opposite the rifle range or the little service place near Barton Mills Fiveways R'bt?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Norm,

You're route is a bit out of the way for me so I'll be teaming up with the Southern Section of the Kneesworth Crew 

See you at Gaydon.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Right I will update this thread soon with a better idea of times, currently it looks to be a minimal stop route unless anyone else fancies joining.

Norman


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I guess you will be going at 6am? [smiley=zzz.gif]

I would like to come, but I am so lazy getting up that early.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> I guess you will be going at 6am? [smiley=zzz.gif]
> 
> I would like to come, but I am so lazy getting up that early.


Hi Nick

Yep we shall be up nice and early to make sure we get the full day to enjoy the Gaydon TTOC experience 8)

I'm sure we'll see each other once you get to Gaydon.

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

*PLEASE SEE 1st POST for route.*

Right due to lack of interest in the previously posted route I have modified the 1st post to the following:-

A11 > A14 > M6

A11 (Thetford) lay by - 06:30
MtnTT

A14 (BP Garage) - 07:00
SBJ

A14 (Brampton Hut Services) - 07:30
Love-iTT

Then A14 > M6

So see you at Gaydon, sorry we will not be meeting @ Cherwell Services.

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Great Norm, see you Sunday 

Graham


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

See you all bright and early Sunday morning. I'm going to bring a blanket/chair to relax on instead of the usual polish and sponge.

Graham, are you bringing the Kneesworth banner?

Simon


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

SBJ said:


> See you all bright and early Sunday morning. I'm going to bring a blanket/chair to relax on instead of the usual polish and sponge.
> 
> Graham, are you bringing the Kneesworth banner?
> 
> Simon


Yep and a big felt tip pen for people to sign their names - note to self though - Don't get them to sign it on nice shiney floors 

See you Sunday mate.

Graham


----------



## MtnTT (Dec 1, 2004)

Why is Norwich so far away!

0630 at A11 Thetford will be fine by me. At least the roads should be clear and provide us with the opportunity to splatter a few bugs on the front bumper


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

SBJ said:


> See you all bright and early Sunday morning. I'm going to bring a blanket/chair to relax on instead of the usual polish and sponge.
> 
> Graham, are you bringing the Kneesworth banner?
> 
> Simon


Chill out day 8) lots of fun to be had by all when we get to Gaydon 



Love_iTT said:


> Yep and a big felt tip pen for people to sign their names - note to self though - Don't get them to sign it on nice shiney floors


Has Hazel forgiven you yet :wink:



MtnTT said:


> Why is Norwich so far away!
> 
> 0630 at A11 Thetford will be fine by me. At least the roads should be clear and provide us with the opportunity to splatter a few bugs on the front bumper


Wonderful city and great drives to be had so not all bad.

You'll be glad that SBJ is not in the Conkers comp then as we went @ 50MPH on the way to Burleigh to minimise the flies 

C U Sunday, I'll drop you an IM with my mobile no, just in case you need it.

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

1st post updated with route details.

Fingers crossed we will hopefully meeet up with the other cruises. 

Norman


----------

